# Bearing press and puller help



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

I need to replace my linkage bearings on my 2013 Giant Trance X.
I have searched and read through what seems to be the few threads on this, besides DIY presses and such. I would rather have the right tool for the job and the peace of mind is worth it to me to have a dedicated tool rather than make multiple trips to Lowes cause the washer isn't the right one.

Anyhow, it seems my choices for presses are pretty limited to the Sonny's/Enduro press or something from Wheels Manufacturing.

I am thinking I would like to stick with the WM since it is a Colorado company and I live in said state. My questions are:

Can I just get away with this: Wheels Manufacturing Bearing Installation Drift Set

And this:Economy Bearing Press - Bearing Presses - Tools

To press the bearings in? I figure I can just buy other drifts for BB and such when I need them.

I can't seem to find the bearing numbers for the 13' Trance X anywhere, so I am assuming these drifts will cover it. If anyone had those numbers handy that would be great.

I am also looking at a puller like such:9pc Blind Hole Slide Hammer Pilot Bearing Internal Extractor Remover Puller Set | eBay

Looks pretty much like what RWC is selling for $180 but for $50.

Another question the big press set from WM says it comes with linkage offsets for full suspension work. I don't know what those are and do I need them?

This set up should get me a press set and puller for about $150 vs $260 for the full press set. Does this all look ok? Anything I am not thinking of or things that won't work well together?

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Giant sells tools specifically to pull the bearings from that bike. It will handle removing and installing them. It comes in a nice little wooden box, I'm sure your LBS can order it for you if you want it.

I have that slide hammer kit that you are looking at. You don't want it. It's pretty much useless for bike applications. I think it is Wheels that sells a bearing remover set that uses collets, it is a better choice though the collets can be fragile.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

epic said:


> Giant sells tools specifically to pull the bearings from that bike. It will handle removing and installing them. It comes in a nice little wooden box, I'm sure your LBS can order it for you if you want it.
> 
> I have that slide hammer kit that you are looking at. You don't want it. It's pretty much useless for bike applications. I think it is Wheels that sells a bearing remover set that uses collets, it is a better choice though the collets can be fragile.


Yeah I already called them about that. $180 and that looks like it is a pretty specific set. I think my set up will allow me to work on hubs and BB as well.

Why doesn't a slide hammer work? It uses collets that seem pretty similar to what WM is selling?

Straight from Enduro:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

dont buy the bearing extractor from ebay. it's virtually useless for bicycles.

buy individual units from Wheels here Wheels Manufacturing Bearing Extractors

measure the ID of the frame bearings and purchase the 2 or 3 that you need.

the slide hammer is more trouble than it's worth. what you want to do is to insert the extractor, lock it on the bearing, and use a punch and hammer to drive them out.

I own the same bearing press. it works. just remember to grease up the bearings for installation.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

I am just curious why the slide hammer doesn't work? Enduro shows the guy using one in their video to pull out a hub bearing. Wouldn't the same principle apply to other bearings?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I wasn't aware Giant was still selling their kits. What price did they quote you?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

noapathy said:


> I wasn't aware Giant was still selling their kits. What price did they quote you?


$180


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

yourrealdad said:


> $180


Yowza! Think I'll be sticking with DIY. Thanks.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

yourrealdad said:


> I am just curious why the slide hammer doesn't work? Enduro shows the guy using one in their video to pull out a hub bearing. Wouldn't the same principle apply to other bearings?


1) You will only be able to use one size (the smallest) in the kit.

2) It totally sucks using a slide hammer on a bike supported on a work stand. The work stand will absorb the slide hammer blows. Forget about using it on a part that's been pulled off the frame.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

bing! said:


> 1) You will only be able to use one size (the smallest) in the kit.
> 
> 2) It totally sucks using a slide hammer on a bike supported on a work stand. The work stand will absorb the slide hammer blows. Forget about using it on a part that's been pulled off the frame.


Thanks bing! I think then I will buy the two extractors from WM, their drift kit and then try a DIY rod with washers and nuts to press the drifts.

Anyone know if using wing nuts will allow for enough torque to press the bearings in?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought the Wheels Mfg Drift Kit and the Econ bearing press, and found it pretty successful for pressing bearings IN. In some cases, you may will still need to get creative, for tight spots - I had to fall back to using a socket, a long lag bold, washers and nuts in some cases.

For getting bearings OUT, I've also used the combination of socket, long lag bolt, washers and nuts. Often the drifts won't work because the bearing is resting up against a stop/flange.

Also get yourself some 'soft jaws' for your vice:
4 inch Bench Vice Magnetic Jaw Pad Standard Face XWY2 42RP M | eBay

and buy a vice if you don't have one and bolt it down to your work bench (or your Mom's kitchen table, assuming the table is stable  ).

And, for some cases, like rocker arms/wishbone pieces, I've used woodruff keys (half moon keys) from your local auto parts store:
Dorman Help! 13125 - Woodruff Keys | O'Reilly Auto Parts

1) Clamp the piece in a vice or if its too big, support the piece from underneath, at a structurally sound point (not the middle of your down tube for example)
2) Place the circular surface of the woodruff key across the bearing
3) Using a punch and hammer, tap out the bearing.

Be EXTREMELY careful hammering on bearings to get them out - every action has an equal and opposite reaction. If you had to try this for your main triangle for example, you need to be aware of what is supporting the frame and where. Whatever the frame is resting on, is also taking the same hammering force at that point. I've only had to do this with rockers and linkages, which are clamp-able in a vice.

Woodruff keys also allow you to get creative, for example, let's say you want to extract a bearing mounted inside your main triangle.

You could get a long clamp like this:









Put the screw-rod through the bearing cavity, resting on a woodruff key, which is resting on the bearing. 
Then the OTHER side of the clamp could go onto a socket which is jusssst larger diameter than the bearing:









Hope that helps.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

yourrealdad said:


> I am just curious why the slide hammer doesn't work? Enduro shows the guy using one in their video to pull out a hub bearing. Wouldn't the same principle apply to other bearings?


I wouldn't use a slide hammer for suspension bearing removal, why? You can't properly affix the suspension member stationary thus causing uneven torque removal. What does this cause bearing bore distortion or damage.


----------



## Kliemann53 (Aug 11, 2009)

yourrealdad said:


> Thanks bing! I think then I will buy the two extractors from WM, their drift kit and then try a DIY rod with washers and nuts to press the drifts


or you could use the old bearings as drifts, they are the perfect size.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

Any updates these days? I have an Ibis Ripley and a Santa Cruz Megatower that I will eventually need to completely disassemble within the year. It seems like the Wheels MFG stuff is totally legit but wow is it pricy. I am having trouble figuring out which kit or kits I will need. How is the Enduro modular multi press? I feel like this is turning into a goose chase.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You want to completely disassemble - remove all of your bearings? Just for the heck of it?


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

The Megatower is approaching it's third season and I want to give it a complete rebuild. Last year I skipped out on all suspension service. Eventually the Ibis will need it too. Usually I would have a shop do this kind of work but everyone has been so backed up that I have been inspired to complete my service abilities.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Igotsoul4u said:


> Usually I would have a shop do this kind of work but everyone has been so backed up that I have been inspired to complete my service abilities.


Getting to maintain your bike will likely pay dividends. I perform full suspension service usually twice a year, sometimes three depending on conditions and riding levels. I have everything needed to correctly remove and install bearings, but I prefer to service all bearings over replacing them. It's easy and significantly extends service life. It's really a personal decision, but some prefer to just replace over servicing their bearings.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Dang old thread. I have gone through a few bikes since that Trance. I just did my Stumpy bearings last summer using these. I actually think they work better than the WM. I have a few of each. The Bearing Pro Tools are nice if they have your bike kit cause then you get all you need.
I do have a WM press kit though and it is great.









Bearing Puller for Bikes (Expanding Type)


Buy one, get one 30% off any mix of individual presses and pullers! Bearing press and puller tools for mountain bike and road bike hubs, wheels, bottom brackets and MTB frame pivots. Fast and free shipping in the UK, low cost international shipping



www.bearingprotools.com


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, I'd totally forgotten about this thread, too. I accidentally found one of the Giant sets on fleabay for $60 maybe a year after running across this thread - works way smoother than sockets and washers I was using at the time!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

For years in my younger days, I used concrete expansion bolts as hack, bearing pullers if I had access to the backside of the bearing. They are mechanically the same as those nicer, £12 pullers, but a bit cheaper.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I have yet to purchase a dedicated bearing remover installation kit. Was set on purchasing a $80 Ebay kit but found out it would not remove the majority of my bearings. My buddy works in a cycle shop and told me their "master kit" was over $500. He suggested finding out if the frame manufacture sells a frame specific set or buy individual tools based on the bearing size.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I have two full suspension bikes with different bearing sizes. I found out a lot of the aftermarket sets are pretty much always sold in sets. Mulling over the Wheels Manufacturing mega set or the Enduro Set. I could always sell the set if it doesn't get used.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Enduro and Wheels Manufacturing both sell everything by item. Neither require a full set to be purchased. I have always bought blind extractors and drift sets individually based on need. I've never seen a Wheels Manufacturing 'Mega set', but a full extractor and full drift set would prolly run over $700. There's far more than I would need there.


----------

